# What questions to ask at first consultation ???



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all, 

Would be great for anyone to give me some good question ideas for our first appointment to see about Ivf treatment?? Pretty new to all this. I have Pcos 
Any info any one has would be brill

Thanks 
Hxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Going to be going with Lwc Swansea or crwm Cardiff x


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

sorry didn't have IVf so can't help but maybe you could try posting on one of these threads as there are others waiting for 1st appointments and old timers that may be able to help

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203933.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251369.0

just a warning - you may get an internal scan at your first appointment depending on where you're at with your cycle - I did and was so glad I had tidied up down below    
my friend at another clinic said the same happened to her


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya and welcome

Deffo tidy lady garden just incase of scan. Have you had an internal scan before to diagnisoe pcos 
The question could be endless but I would ask about protocols but try not to overload yourself with information as it can be mind blowing


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,
Yes had a internal scan previously so I know what to expect if that happens  thanks for the tip tho xx


----------

